# Flying visit from an old friend



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am Magenta and I used this board when I was adopting 4 years ago.  In fact this weekend marks 6 years since my initial visit by a sw.

I often lurk and read your stories. But today I just wanted to pop on and say how wonderful life is with our adopted daughter 4 years on.  

Yes, she has additional support needs and yes sometimes I tear my hair out but she is nearly 6 and i think most mums of 6 year old girls feel the same sometimes! But i wouldn't change a thing.

I am probably up there as one of life's most blessed women because I have a fantastic wee girl who knows she is loved and loves us too.  She is kind and caring and funny. She completes me.

I would never have made it through the 20 months of application, prep, home study, panel. waiting, matching and intros without my friends here.  So to all my FF friends  - hug x

Who knows where you will be in 4 years time but if you are anywhere as near as happy as me then you too will be blessed.  Keep supporting each other and holding out for a miracle - because they do happen.

Much love, Magenta xx


----------



## kerriekermit (Jan 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say how glad I was to read your story, we are just starting out on the adoption process and feel especially after reading positive, heartwarming stories, that we are definately doing the right thing, am now started to get excited and look forward to living the dream.

Thanks again xxx

Kerrie


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Magenta

Good to hear from you, so pleased all is going well for you and your family.

OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey you lovely to see you  
glad life is all good for you..i have a nearly 5 year old and a 3 1/2 yr old eek how did THAT happen!?
suppport is so important..couldnt live withoiut it..in fact just off out with a group of local adoptive mums for a chinwag and chinese  
take care
kj x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Magenta, so lovely to hear from you  

I can't believe your DD is almost 6 already.    It's great to hear that things are going well.  

Bx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement - its good to know there's light at the end of the tunnel  

Glad life has turned out well for you and your family


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

Thankyou so much for this lovely post, it's wonderful to hear how much you are enjoying being a mummy


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Heloo mummies xxx messpot i's now 6 years old xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Magenta, so glad to hear you and Bubbles are well.  I know exactly what you mean about lurking.  Six years of motherhood and two kids and I never seem to find the time to do anything more.  Like you said hair pulling is not unusual    but I can't imagine life without them.  

It's nice to see some other "old" faces on here too, Keemjay, Molly, Boggy, although it's a bit scary thinking how quickly our littlies have grown up.  .

For those starting out on your journey, there was only five people on this thread when I started yet look how many of us have our families now.  Your time will come.

Take care all.


----------

